# 05 Blower install Pic's



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Below are some pic's of my blower install. I get it back Friday with the following installed:
Polished Maggie Supercharger, 276/286 551/551 115 Cam, HV Oil Pump, Spec Stage 3+, LT Headers, LPE CIA, GMM Ripshifter, Springs and Titanium Retainers, Banshee Gauge Pod, Color matching Boost and Fuel Pressure Gauges


























Friday is not coming fast enough arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That put's a smile on my face.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Roots?

Please post psi and dyno if you can. Looks good.


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

That looks great. Makes me wish I was rich instead of so GOOD LOOKING.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Old Coot said:


> That looks great. Makes me wish I was rich instead of so GOOD LOOKING.


:agree


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Are you going to Moroso Friday?


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Guys. I will post numbers as soon as I get them.

Redrocketgto: I will not be going to Moroso this Friday but I will let you know when I am going.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

What shop did you trust to do the install?


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I hate you! j/k!! Congrats on the huffer! Can't wait to see your #'s.
:cheers


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

Old Coot said:


> That looks great. Makes me wish I was rich instead of so GOOD LOOKING.


Yeah, but I have to say that being rich AND good looking is even better. :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

derf said:


> Yeah, but I have to say that being rich AND good looking is even better. :cool


:rofl:


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Please people, I need a towel quickly!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

And I thought I was sexy!!! That's what the hell I'm talking about. Congrats!!!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Guys. By the way I am Rich and Good Looking. LOL  

ftlfirefighter I had Horsepower Sales in Pompano do the install. They do many many GTO's and Vettes. Mike Norris from Next Level Performance will do the tune.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

You can tell I'm Good Looking from my baby picture I'm using as my avatar.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks bud, haven't seen ya at the Towershops in awahile, Now I see why! LOL Justin there does good work, Roger's a great guy. You've got two more days of waiting.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Your right about Roger and Jeremy they are good guys. I will bring it down to the Tower Shops soon. I'll PM you when i'm going.

 I can't get this grin off of my face now that she is coming home more powerful.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

The only thing I don't like about the Magnacharger installation is they make you cut and crimp a lot of wires from the factory harness.

For $6K they should provide plug-n-play extension harnesses, they're not that expensive to manufacture (basically just like a CAGS eliminator harness).

Even with the shrink-wrap in place, the engine compartment is a harsh environment for crimped wire connections. And one of the many cut-and-spliced connectors is the electronic throttle control harness.

I'm not trying to bag on the Magnacharger, the rest of the installation kit (besides the use of velcro to hold the coolant reservoir) appears to be high-quality stuff.

I've owned some cars with crappy electrical problems and "rigged" repair jobs, and thinking about how well these connectors will hold up after 5 years of 500HP worth of underhood heat and vibration scares me.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

NICE!!!:cool 
please post yer #'s
Still in the air between the Magnasun and the Pro-Charger


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

BigNick: I know this Super Charger was just built for the LS2 and maybe you know whether or not they addressed the issue of splicing. I will ask the installer and let you know if you don't already know.

707GTOLS2: I debated betwen the 2 for awhile but decided the Maggie looked more like a stock piece and gives more power in the lower RPM range than the Procharger. More power quicker. Not sure about the 2 at the top end of the range. I like to be quick off the start. Don't want to wait for power. From what I've heard the Procharger is almost like a turbo with a tiny lag before the RPM range is high enough to get the benefit of the power. Anybody correct me if I'm wrong. I don't always no what I'm talking about.
Sorry!

I will post the numbers tomorrow when I get her back.

Thanks Guys. I love this site because you always learn something new. Like BigNick's comments. I would have never known that but it wouldn't have stopped me from buying the Maggie anyway. :willy:


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> Below are some pic's of my blower install. I get it back Friday with the following installed:
> Polished Maggie Supercharger, 276/286 551/551 115 Cam, HV Oil Pump, Spec Stage 3+, LT Headers, LPE CIA, GMM Ripshifter, Springs and Titanium Retainers, Banshee Gauge Pod, Color matching Boost and Fuel Pressure Gauges
> 
> 
> ...






Dear 05 goat, I have a question! WILL THE HOOD FIT WITH THE BLOWER ON IT, ..or WILL YOU HAVE TO CUSTOMIZE A HOOD FIT?


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Hood Clears it no problem the blower was built specifically for the LS2 motor so they kept all hoods in mind for anybody who bought an LS2.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Bringing her to Towershops tonight?


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

Here it is Monday and no word. Did they get it done for you on Friday? How does it look and run?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

tiger gto said:


> Dear 05 goat, I have a question! WILL THE HOOD FIT WITH THE BLOWER ON IT, ..or WILL YOU HAVE TO CUSTOMIZE A HOOD FIT?


The Maggie drops right in. Don't need to futz with the hood at all.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> The Maggie drops right in. Don't need to futz with the hood at all.


.... unless you own a Corvette..... :willy:


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Should tuck in right under the Strut Tower Brace
wonder if it would fit with a BMR STB or if you had to go with the stock one


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

You have to have the stock one or the aluminum one from pfyc.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

05GOAT said:


> From what I've heard the Procharger is almost like a turbo with a tiny lag before the RPM range is high enough to get the benefit of the power. Anybody correct me if I'm wrong. I don't always no what I'm talking about.


You are correct. The Procharger is simply a belt-driven turbo so it takes RPMs to build up boost just as a turbo would. If you don't want to wait for power then a centrifugal like the Pro is not for you.


----------

